# Paging Bob Wright



## Art in Colorado (May 28, 2006)

Quite awhile back you posted someplace about an after market rear sight for a Ruger Blackhawk. It was not a Bowen or a Millet but looked alot like the stock Ruger sight but made of steel. I believe it was offered by one of the custom six gun smiths. Could you please refresh my feeble memory?

Regards
Art


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He is not around much anymore. He retired at his job, and he accessed the forum from work. He doesn't have a computer at home.

He's come back 1x since he left - I think he used a computer at the library or something. Unfortunately, hes gone now...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go over on this web site. There's a bunch of good guys who will help you out.http://www.rugerforum.net/


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Should be some folks on this place that can help you out.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Reare Sight*

The rear sight to which you refer is from Gary Reeder, Flagstaff, Arizona.

It is a near-look-alike to Ruger, but is all steel, and flat faced. It gives a superior sight picture to the Ruger, as its flat and finely ribbed for no glare or highlights.

Another advantage is that it does not overhang the hammer spur as does Millett's or Bowen's

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Welcome back bob!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow! Is that all it took to get you back? A page? I thought we'd lost you forever.

Glad to see your post.

WM


----------

